# Sony DSC-P72 Telephoto lens



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Anyone ever use one of those aftermarket add-on lenses. I have a point and shoot Sony DSC-P72 and want to add a little lens to it. Do these things work all that great?

Thanks
http://www.superwarehouse.com/Sony_30mm_High_Grade_2.6X_Super_Telephoto_Conversion_Lens/VCL-DH2630/p/433544


----------

